# need help from the guys with parts here



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Pulled apart the craftsman 8.5/26 and discovered the impeller is pretty badly bent up and wondered if anyone has one in the parts bin for sale. Model number is 536.886190 and if needed the impeller number is 760194E701MA hoping to find one cheap but let me know what you have. 9" diameter.

Thank you


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have a Complete Auger from a Green Craftsman 9-29 $50 and it's Yours. PM if interested


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Good deal but does that one have the 9" impeller, I have one of the green ones too but this is a large framed. Not sure which model you have but this is the green one I have next to the one I am in the process of fixing, If you have the same green one I may be contacting you when I get to that one LOL This is the 8.5hp 26". Let me know what you have and if it's what I need I may be going on a road trip this weekend to visit you LOL.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have the Green One.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

thank you anyway, will try to straiten this one out, Worst case I'll cut some welds and flatted the steel then have a friend weld it back but hopefully I find one, Got this one free and it runs and drives great, but now I think I know why it was given away, back plate has a good bend in it when the blade bent. Would have been nice to visit another member and see the shop. A lot of great people here.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

I might have what you need. I'll take a look tonight and PM you.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

That would be great, have a few leads but don't have one yet LOL I will be rebuilding the gearbox it seems also, Gear doesn't seem stripped but the auger shaft can be wobbled quit badly so the bushings are more than likely blown and will put new seals in while I am there. Exact same gearbox and I had to rebuild last craftsman I sold too so familiar with the parts breakdown on it. Well anyhow here is the damaged one, Seems someone are something pretty solid with this one, This is pretty thick metal too.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dauntae said:


> That would be great, have a few leads but don't have one yet LOL I will be rebuilding the gearbox it seems also, Gear doesn't seem stripped but the auger shaft can be wobbled quit badly so the bushings are more than likely blown and will put new seals in while I am there. Exact same gearbox and I had to rebuild last craftsman I sold too so familiar with the parts breakdown on it. Well anyhow here is the damaged one, Seems someone are something pretty solid with this one, This is pretty thick metal too.


can that be straightened with heat?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That can be be bent back, no heat nessesary. Sturdy vise and a big hammer.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

drmerdp said:


> That can be be bent back, no heat nessesary. Sturdy vise and a big hammer.


It can be straightened by hand, but heat is better IMO. Heat releases tension on the metal so it's less likely to tear while straightening it out. A good Mapp or oxy-acetylene will likely heat the metal enough.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've Fixed a Quite a Few Like that. I use an Oxy-Asc Torch, and "Cherry em up".


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the impeller and shaft with a tape measure up to It? I have impeller and shaft set from a 5/22 That's 9" that may work.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I will get a pic for you but I think I am in deeper trouble at the moment, As the impeller shaft may be needed (which you have) but the augers are rust welded on also but I am trying the soaking in vinegar for a few days to see if I can get them off then rebuild the gearbox which seems in bad shape also, The rest of the blower is in great shape except the surface rust but have already worked on that but the the augers gearbox and impeller are the disaster areas LOL. I'll get the pics for you now.

Just for reference, these are the models that use the same impeller from the searching I have done.
536886540 Snowblower
536886180 8 Hp Snowblower
536886110 22" Snowbrower
536886161 6Hp Snowblower
536886120 5Hp 22" Snowblower
536886122 Snowblower
536886121 Snowblower
536886150 Snowblower
536886160 6Hp Snowblower
536881651 Snowblower
536886440 5Hp Snowblower
536886260 Snowblower
536886190 8.5 Hp 26" Dual Stage 120V Electric Start (This is the one I am working on)
536888400 6 Hp 24" Dual Stage Snowblower
536881650 6.5Hp Snowblower
536881750 Snowblower Gas


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't have the model number of the machine it came off of. Hopefully the picture with help give a good comparison.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

And if all else fails I may just try to mod the the bucket from the parts machine hehe a 8.5 hp 23" should be fun on the EOD LOL


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

I cannot see the pictures you sent. Not sure why. i sent a pm with details.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

email sent


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well picked up the parts machine yesterday and it was NOT what was in the pic, I have a 8.5/26 and the was a 5/22 but still good news, It turns out that craftsman used the same snow blower with just different engines and width buckets on many different size models and the 22" bucket bolts right up to the 8.5hp tractor with absolutely no modification required. So will clean this up and she will have a 8.5hp 22" blower LOL That thing will be a little beast and the woman will be happy with the power to spare.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Dauntae said:


> Well picked up the parts machine yesterday and it was NOT what was in the pic, I have a 8.5/26 and the was a 5/22 but still good news, It turns out that craftsman used the same snow blower with just different engines and width buckets on many different size models and the 22" bucket bolts right up to the 8.5hp tractor with absolutely no modification required. So will clean this up and she will have a 8.5hp 22" blower LOL That thing will be a little beast and the woman will be happy with the power to spare.


Basically what I did with the Searsasaurus. Took a 10 HP 32" 3 stage and swapped out a 26" 2 stage auger assembly so I could get it through the garage door. If nothing else, this gives you the time to work on that auger assembly at your leisure. I along with others have gotten rusted on auger rakes off the shaft. I've got some instructions somewhere on what I did, but I did use a hydraulic press for part of it. Three's also some threads on here of what others dave done.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I was planning to hold on to the 26" bucket and if I get the augers off I will switch the impeller shaft from the 22" to the 26", But either will be fine, She has what I originally got for her(a toro 521) but she wanted a little faster and more power but the size is fine, I thought about a predator 212cc but I got the 26" free and the 22 inch for $25 so only money I have in this is a new friction disk for around $15 so other than the work and driving it was much cheaper and she gets what she wanted with power to spare and the option to upgrade to 26" if I ever get the augers off or find the parts cheap. The engine runs real good and the tractor was well maintained and was well greased and the internals are not very rusted at all specially compared to the 22" so now that it will be well maintained it should last a long time. Not to mention throw pretty good with the extra power on the 22". Soon to find a new home for the 521


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a pdf that includes auger rake removal when they've been rusted on solid. It includes using a MAPP torch, hydraulic press and some other things. If anyone wants it, PM me an email address and I'll send you a copy. It's too big to upload here.


Paul


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

PM sent.

I've been zapping an Ariens auger for over a week


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I tried zapping stuff in the past but it doesn't seem to work that well on rust welded stuff imho but the 26" augers I have soaking Nh in vinegar for a few weeks, may try and see if they come apart this weekend, But either way I either have the 26" or a 22" that bolts right up so the girlfriends blower is good one way or another.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> I tried zapping stuff in the past but it doesn't seem to work that well on rust welded stuff imho but the 26" augers I have soaking Nh in vinegar for a few weeks, may try and see if they come apart this weekend, But either way I either have the 26" or a 22" that bolts right up so the girlfriends blower is good one way or another.


I think it's helping...the zerk holes & rake-ends are now able to suck-in ATF/acetone...before it would just sit there in a puddle... sayin' to me "what do you want me to do now, boss???!" :laugh:


----------

